# كيف نغلف الصابون المصنوع منزليا



## خالد المقبل (13 مارس 2011)

نسأل اصحاب الخبرة بأي طريقة يمكننا عرض الصابون المصنوع منزليا إذلم نستطع تغليفه أو بأي طريقة يمكننا تغليفه ,,,إن كانت هناك طرق سهلة


----------

